# Wholesome Entertainment Thread



## Lucia (Aug 17, 2016)

I know how hard it is to avoid a lot of less than stellar movies, music, tv shows, books who's only claim to fame is raunch, explicit sex scenes, homosexuality,  perverse situations, occult themes, and profanity. 

So please post some suggestions on wholesome entertainment that you know personally, that's safe for the whole family.  Posts oldies, newbies,  and where we can find them i.e. Netflix, pureflix, DVDs, tv channels, etc...
Also if its wholesome but maybe too heavy dramatic for younger ones let us know the cutoff age. I like to add 1-2 years to whatever the PG ratings are, I find that they let some things slide by that are completely inappropriate for the ages they list. TIA. 





No shows, movies, or music that's just plain inappropriate for the entire family to enjoy together. Also no shows or movies or music having to do with horror, gore, serial killing, witches, warlocks, sorcerers, witchcraft, magic, ghosts, psychics, horoscopes, divination, fortune telling, tarot card readings, seances, ghosts, ghost hunting, necrophilia, necromancy, anything where spells or incantations are promoted heavily or are the entire focus of the program etc... or any occult introduction i.e. Initiation to occult type entertainment ex: The Good Witch, My Little Pony, Harry Potter, Wizards of Waverly Place, Escape to Witch Mountain, Sabrina the Teenage Witch, Alladin, The Little Mermaid ) or covertly or overtly sexual or hypersexualized kids or situations with kids, (Monster High fits 2 don'ts on this list, Bratz etc...) any of this type you will be asked to delete or replace your post with something else. Also keeping all posts in compliance with Christian Forum Rules.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 17, 2016)

Here's a new show I'm liking so far. New on hallmark Chesapeake Shores it's on instead of  
When calls the heart.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 17, 2016)

http://pureflix.com


----------



## Lucia (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks @Shimmie  for recommending this now I'm hooked.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2016)

@Lucia... thank you so much for so much inspiration.


----------



## Laela (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't have the Hallmark Channel.. but I support PBS because I have a thing for British wit/humour, lol.. esp the dramedy.... among my faves are _"Doc Martin"_ and  _"Death in Paradise"_


----------



## momi (Aug 25, 2016)

Lucia said:


> http://pureflix.com



I first learned about PureFlix in CF.  Last week we watched Princess Cut as a family - it was so nice watch a Christ centered love story with my daughter.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 26, 2016)

I really wish I could get pure flix here.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 26, 2016)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I really wish I could get pure flix here.



All you need is internet it's like Netflix a web based service.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 26, 2016)

Laela said:


> I don't have the Hallmark Channel.. but I support PBS because I have a thing for British wit/humour, lol.. esp the dramedy.... among my faves are _"Doc Martin"_ and  _"Death in Paradise"_



Death in paradise, is also one of my favorites.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 26, 2016)

momi said:


> I first learned about PureFlix in CF.  Last week we watched Princess Cut as a family - it was so nice watch a Christ centered love story with my daughter.



Watched it, really like it!
Especially how it's dealing with current issues we have now days of dating relationships and chastity. I don't want to give the story away. I added to my must read book list from this movie too.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 26, 2016)

Lucia said:


> All you need is internet it's like Netflix a web based service.


I tried already, it's not 'yet' available in the Bahamas.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 26, 2016)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I tried already, it's not 'yet' available in the Bahamas.



 they will get there soon, they're brand new still some of the movies are on YouTube though I won't comment on the legality.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 26, 2016)

Lucia said:


> they will get there soon, they're brand new still some of the movies are on YouTube though I won't comment on the legality.



I signed up when they first started, contacted them for a refund in subscription my country is not on their list and they had no idea when we would be added.


----------



## momi (Aug 26, 2016)

Have to take out My daughter's braids tonight so I plan to watch God's Compass. 

http://godscompassthemovie.com


----------



## Laela (Aug 28, 2016)

watching trailer now...thanks for the movie rec @momi!


----------



## charmingt (Aug 30, 2016)

Laela said:


> I don't have the Hallmark Channel.. but I support PBS because I have a thing for British wit/humour, lol.. esp the dramedy.... among my faves are _"Doc Martin"_ and  _"Death in Paradise"_


I also like 'Keeping Up Appearances' with that silly Hyacinth Bou-KAY! Some of the stories aren't spotless but it is pretty clean.


----------



## Laela (Sep 1, 2016)

^^^Oh, yes I watch that show too... lol
She always gets in trouble, trying to avoid trouble. She was a brilliant comedienne


----------



## nursenappy (Sep 1, 2016)

https://www.jw.org/en/publications/videos/#mediaitems/ChildrenWhiteboard/docid-502014276_E_1_VIDEO


----------



## Laela (Sep 1, 2016)

@nursenappy... do you have any suggestions for TV or movie show to contribute to this thread?




nursenappy said:


> https://www.jw.org/en/publications/videos/#mediaitems/ChildrenWhiteboard/docid-502014276_E_1_VIDEO


----------



## kanozas (Sep 2, 2016)

charmingt said:


> I also like 'Keeping Up Appearances' with that silly Hyacinth Bou-KAY! Some of the stories aren't spotless but it is pretty clean.




They are something else!!!  One of my favs.  As a kid and then young adult, PBS was my go-to.  I got away from television in grad school to where I just rented foreign films when I could.  Now, it's largely Youtube or Netflix.  I'm big on international flics and many of them are very open-minded sexually.  I usually just flip through the parts to get back to the story line.  But biblical cartoons I can definitely recommend.  Prince of Egypt and Joseph are my favorites.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 7, 2016)

charmingt said:


> I also like 'Keeping Up Appearances' with that silly Hyacinth Bou-KAY! Some of the stories aren't spotless but it is pretty clean.



I will check them out, I'm loving Downton Abbey there's was a marathon, but it's not for very small kids under 14 more of an adult mostly clean drama.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 25, 2016)

momi said:


> I first learned about PureFlix in CF.  Last week we watched Princess Cut as a family - it was so nice watch a Christ centered love story with my daughter.



Watched this last night. THIS is what I want.  Man observes woman prayerfully and asks to initiate a deeper friendship. Why is that so hard for men to do today?  Sigh. Anyway I really enjoyed it (although yes some parts were cheesy lol).


----------



## charmingt (Sep 25, 2016)

I like cheesy sometimes


----------



## Kalani (Oct 24, 2016)

With the holidays fast approaching I'm excited for the Hallmark Christmas movies . 


My favorite last year was Pureflix's Silver Bells. I found the lead actor to be brilliant in his role. He cracked me up .







For cheesy Christmas romances my latest favorite is a Crown for Christmas. Cute, clean and fun with some beautiful winter backgrounds.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 24, 2016)

Pretty much anything on Hallmark Channel or PBS.

Christmas movie season is about to start!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 24, 2016)

Kalani said:


> With the holidays fast approaching I'm excited for the Hallmark Christmas movies .
> 
> 
> My favorite last year was Pureflix's Silver Bells. I found the lead actor to be brilliant in his role. He cracked me up .
> ...


I haven't seen silver bells gong to watch that 
But I really liked crown for Christmas cute movie.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 24, 2016)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Watched this last night. THIS is what I want.  Man observes woman prayerfully and asks to initiate a deeper friendship. Why is that so hard for men to do today?  Sigh. Anyway I really enjoyed it (although yes some parts were cheesy lol).



No spoilers: don't want to give the movie away but did you notice how the other guy she started dating was always trying to pressure her with slick words and techniques like he new all the right things to say.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 8, 2016)

There's a new show on network television called "This Is Us." So far, it has been pretty clean. I am hoping that it won't disintegrate and slide into the muck and mire that has become the hallmark of network tv these days. It come on NBC on Tuesday nights.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 8, 2016)

newgrowth15 said:


> There's a new show on network television called "This Is Us." So far, it has been pretty clean. I am hoping that it won't disintegrate and slide into the muck and mire that has become the hallmark of network tv these days. It come on NBC on Tuesday nights.


Keep us posted if it goes sideways.


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 10, 2016)

The movie "The Fault in Our Stars" is a REALLY good movie. Like "The Notebook" type good!   Be warned though, it is a tear-jerker!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 12, 2016)

delitefulmane said:


> The movie "The Fault in Our Stars" is a REALLY good movie. Like "The Notebook" type good!   Be warned though, it is a tear-jerker!



I'm in the mood for tears lol  I'll try to watch it tonight.


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 14, 2016)

@Belle Du Jour did you watch it yet?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 14, 2016)

delitefulmane said:


> @Belle Du Jour did you watch it yet?



I didn't. I assumed it was on pure flix but it's not.  I'll have to find it!


----------



## charmingt (Nov 14, 2016)

The movie series on the UP channel .  Marry Me for Christmas 2013
                                                                      A Wedding for Christmas 2014
                                                                     A Baby for Christmas 2015
                                                                      Merry Christmas, Baby 2016
These all come out once per year starring Victoria Rowell, Malinda Williams, Karon Riley and several other nice black stars. Very sweet, precious movies. The last one debuted last night. It's about the continuing saga of the Chandler women.  I enjoy watching and rewatching these.


----------



## Laela (Nov 15, 2016)

@Lucia, if you get to watch an episode of  "This is Us" I'd like your thoughts.. I watched from the beginning and the story line is captivating...clean family show.
Sidenote: There was one scene where the parents were looking at the three babies (white twins and an abandoned black baby) and had decided to name each of them with a name that started with "K"... (Kevin, Kate, Kyle)   I was amused...but for the most part, the show is good, IMHO. 

Also, there is lots of depth to the characters, esp. Randall's (baby Kyle) dad.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 15, 2016)

Laela said:


> @Lucia, if you get to watch an episode of  "This is Us" I'd like your thoughts.. I watched from the beginning and the story line is captivating...clean family show.
> Sidenote: There was one scene where the parents were looking at the three babies (white twins and an abandoned black baby) and had decided to name each of them with a name that started with "K"... (Kevin, Kate, Kyle)   I was amused...but for the most part, the show is good, IMHO.
> 
> Also, there is lots of depth to the characters, esp. Randall's (baby Kyle) dad.



I'll look it up then post my "review".


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 30, 2016)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I didn't. I assumed it was on pure flix but it's not.  I'll have to find it!


Not sure. I have a Fire Stick so that's where I watched it from. BUT you can rent it from Redbox, I'm sure.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 2, 2016)

Laela said:


> @Lucia, if you get to watch an episode of  "This is Us" I'd like your thoughts.. I watched from the beginning and the story line is captivating...clean family show.
> Sidenote: There was one scene where the parents were looking at the three babies (white twins and an abandoned black baby) and had decided to name each of them with a name that started with "K"... (Kevin, Kate, Kyle)   I was amused...but for the most part, the show is good, IMHO.
> 
> Also, there is lots of depth to the characters, esp. Randall's (baby Kyle) dad.


So I saw a little bit so far looks like a decent pg 13 drama  I looked up the producer creator Dan Fogelman he's a married to his wife has written and or  produced  some movies tv shows  like the road trip movie with Barbara Streisand Galavant, and Cars his list doesn't cause me to think he'll go off the raunchy end. He's Jewish so if that comes up in the show it may or may not stay Christian friendly IDK wait and see.
Regarding the parental rating I'd give is of 15-16 I think it's too heavy issue-wise for a 13yo no need for them to delve into those issues there's plenty of time for that I like children to stay children as long as they can.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 3, 2016)

I noticed channel 7 went back to the classics for thanksgiving weekend and showed  the kid freindly claymation Christmas movies. I think they're getting the hint$
If we stop watching their crapovision they don't get ratings, no ratings, no ads, no ad money no station no jobs. We need to make our dollars count.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2016)

When calls the heart had a preview this week. And they will have a Christmas special. Then the series will be back.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2016)

I like watching these movies and the guy from when calls the heart is in the second movie. Both very nice wholesome and cute movies.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2016)

More previews


----------



## momi (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucia said:


> When calls the heart had a preview this week. And they will have a Christmas special. Then the series will be back.



I need to catch up!


----------



## levette (Dec 30, 2016)

I wish there were more ethnic wholesome shows to watch


----------



## Lucia (Dec 30, 2016)

levette said:


> I wish there were more ethnic wholesome shows to watch


Me too


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2017)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I really wish I could get pure flix here.


 Maybe you can subscribe to pureflix and watch online if your internet speed is fast enough. I would ask them if that's possible first before paying the money.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2017)

charmingt said:


> I also like 'Keeping Up Appearances' with that silly Hyacinth Bou-KAY! Some of the stories aren't spotless but it is pretty clean.



What age would you recommend as appropriate to handle some of those more adult storylines?  Thanks


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2017)

delitefulmane said:


> The movie "The Fault in Our Stars" is a REALLY good movie. Like "The Notebook" type good!   Be warned though, it is a tear-jerker!



What's the appropriate age you would recvomend? Or is it ok for the whole family even little ones? Thanks


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucia said:


> What's the appropriate age you would recvomend? Or is it ok for the whole family even little ones? Thanks


I would say no younger than 13 (or whichever age you have taught/introduced sex). It has a mild "love" scene and a few choice words that would not be appropriate for youngsters.


----------



## charmingt (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucia said:


> What age would you recommend as appropriate to handle some of those more adult storylines?  Thanks



I would say 16 with good understanding. Some of it is so subtle it would go over youngsters heads


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 2, 2017)

If you have Amazon Prime here are a few of my favorites:

The Age of Adaline (PG - 13) 
Where Hope Grows 
Story of Ruth
Angel In The House


----------



## kanozas (Jan 8, 2017)

I like good films, especially international ones, not the corny stuff.  Sorry, but most Christian/religious films are HORRIBLE these days.  Poor productions, just don't reach it.  Anyhoo, I'd like to know if there is a service anywhere that edits mainstream films.  I recently saw a good film and dontcha know, there was a FILTHY sex scene in it.  I mean, wretched.  The storyline was excellent.  I'd love to see this thing but edit it.  Maybe there is some software or some technique to upload and edit it?  Shrugs.  It's disheartening.


----------



## Farida (Jan 23, 2017)

The questionable content I have seen on This is Us has to do with bisexuality. Otherwise it is so refreshing to watch a show that is not full of sex.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 23, 2017)

Farida said:


> The questionable content I have seen on This is Us has to do with bisexuality. Otherwise it is so refreshing to watch a show that is not full of sex.



Thanks for the update, sounds like it may be going the way of how to get away with murder.


----------



## Laela (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, they always tend to put that gay/bisexual undercurrent into an otherwise wholesome show. It can be an annoyance to see producers/directors bend to the wind like that. 


Lucia said:


> Thanks for the update, sounds like it may be going the way of how to get away with murder.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 29, 2017)

Asha97 said:


> If you have Amazon Prime here are a few of my favorites:
> 
> The Age of Adaline (PG - 13)
> Where Hope Grows
> ...



I've seen the Ruth movie (it's also on Netflix or was) they did an ok job and it's pg-13 for the violence  and death. I'll look up the others haven't seen them.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 29, 2017)

When calls the heart storyline this week was really good.


----------



## kanozas (Apr 4, 2017)

Any "other" ethnicities represented in wholesome entertainment?


----------



## Lucia (Apr 7, 2017)

kanozas said:


> Any "other" ethnicities represented in wholesome entertainment?



Unfortunately I've found that there's a great shortage in wholesome tv and films with people of color in the leads, even when POCs are majority or the full cast most seem to be pandering only to the grown and sexy or the scandalous and ratchet.  Or there just straight every stereotype of whatever race, ethnicity, or culture of the lead characters like Our family wedding with America Ferrera.
If you can find them, post them. Sometimes there are cast members that are supporting just not leads.

There is the daters handbook the lead actress Meaghan Markle who is mixed race, but it's not too appropriate for younger children, I'd say pg-14-15. The kid would have to be introduced to dating vs courting.

http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/daters-handbook/cast/meghan-markle


ABC family has some movies with Christina Milian but in the storyline is not wholesome i.e. she's living with the boyfriend, etc... the only one that's family friendly is Snow Globe.


----------



## momi (May 2, 2017)

We watched God is not dead 2 last night - excellent movie. 

By the way Pure Flix is now available on Apple TV!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 5, 2018)

Update: Lady Gang they have a show on E and a podcast.

I happened to see about 5 m of this newish show on E Lady Gang. Now it seems harmless but they’re  having no holds barred full frontal dating and sexual adult women convos including bleeped out profanity at midday like 11AM on a weekday to be precise. Well  I looked up this episode it’s called I woke up like this single ???
And they go into alternative forms of aggressive foreplay and one host describes how she pleased her man in a public place under the table then she proceeds to teach the others at the table in detaied explaination how to do these same act then makes a “catchy” chorus about it.
I have no problem with adult women talking about adult stuff but can it be after 11PM maybe in the weekend and not on a regular cable station during the morning in a weekday where it really shouldn’t be. Some kids are homeschooled some are home sick even if that wasn’t the case they need to keep off color stuff for nighttime. I’m single too but I like to think that I know what’s appropriate and where and when they're appropriate
I sent an email to one million moms.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 5, 2018)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I tried already, it's not 'yet' available in the Bahamas.



@Iwanthealthyhair67   Any updates?  
I want to start searching for this, but it doesn't make sense if it's still not available.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## momi (Jan 5, 2019)

We just watched Gallows Road on Amazon prime - it was a really good movie!


Gallows Road is a story of choices. Loss and heartbreak challenges a man to forgive the unforgivable.

An evil act takes the lives of a man’s wife and children. Despaired he retreats to isolation. He is done with God and men. Two children discover him and their friendship begins to penetrate his soul.

Can he rise above the ashes and learn to forgive or will he seek revenge? Ask and ye shall receive… seek and ye shall find.



*Dove Review*
“Gallows Road” does a terrific job showing that forgiveness is possible even in the most difficult situations. It also clearly demonstrates that a person can redeem bad decisions by making good ones.

Ernie Hudson does a great job playing Bob Collins, a family man with a wife and two kids. He’s happy because he is about to open a new store in town with his brother Seth (Marcus M. Mauldin). However, two rowdies in town named Snake Cain (Rett Terrell) and his brother Matty (Frank Mosley) plan to thwart the opening of the store. Their father previously owned the business and, on top of their jealousy of Bob and Seth now owning the store, they are prejudiced to boot. They also have the sheriff, Joe Cain (Brent Anderson), a relative, in their pocket.

They pull a local man, Jake Knight (Bill McAdams Jr.), unwittingly into their scheme and when tragedy results from the Cain brothers’ anger, Jake is prevented from interceding on Bob’s behalf. His conscience eats away at him and he turns to the bottle for relief. Ultimately he finds a strong friend and gets spiritual advice from his boss, Frank Thompson (Kevin Sorbo). Although a showdown seems inevitable, Jake is determined to stand up for what is right and to make sure Bob Collins is not harassed any more.

We are pleased to award our “Faith-Friendly” Seal for ages twelve plus to this movie. “Gallows Road” is, despite its title, a movie about life and hope. It shows compellingly the powerful freedom that comes with forgiving one’s enemy.


----------



## momi (May 22, 2019)

I wouldn't exactly call this movie wholesome but it does tastefully deal with women of faith and men on the down low... mercy.  Do people still say down low??? Well I don't know but you'll be saying it after watching this movie.


----------



## Jphillips (Jun 1, 2019)

momi said:


> I wouldn't exactly call this movie wholesome but it does tastefully deal with women of faith and men on the down low... mercy.  Do people still say down low??? Well I don't know but you'll be saying it after watching this movie.


Great movie recommendation! I love how the lead character didn’t do anything to compromise her freedom. She was very relatable.


----------



## momi (Jun 3, 2019)

Jphillips said:


> Great movie recommendation! I love how the lead character didn’t do anything to compromise her freedom. She was very relatable.



Hey @Jphillips! I'm glad you had time to check it out.   Yes I agree, the wife was very easy to relate to.  I think people fall into two categories: trusting or suspicious.  She seemed to be very trusting until evidence proved otherwise.  For me, I'm suspicious from jump!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 5, 2019)

awhyley said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67   Any updates?
> I want to start searching for this, but it doesn't make sense if it's still not available.




Sorry, I'm a bit late but no updates, even my prime doesn't always work I have Kodi so I just pull up what I want to see using Kodi


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2019)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I really wish I could get pure flix here.


Me too. It's not offered here in the Bahamas. I really wished it was.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 5, 2019)

Apple Mortagage Cake based on the Angela Logan story.  I enjoyed this very much.  It can be found on Pureflix. It is a UPTV productions. I need to check out more of their content I love inspirational movies. 




Spoiler: Spoiler



I found this narrative inspirational.  The story line does feature a divorced woman and some may not want this for wholesome. However, I found the narrative around relationships to be honest yet inspirational if anything.  The focus is super cute and based on the story of Angela Logan, who used her grandmothers recipe for Apple Cake to save her house from going into foreclosure.  It touches on a healthy dating dynamic (while still addressing real life issues) of her and her current husband Melvin George. It addresses a healthy family dynamic  even when you have disagreements or one kid rebelling an needs to be consistently points in the right directions. It discusses remaining good to others even when you battle your problems. I loved it and will be buying the DVD( Still old school I like my movies under my cabinet still).


----------



## momi (Aug 13, 2019)

Lylddlebit said:


> Apple Mortagage Cake based on the Angela Logan story.  I enjoyed this very much.  It can be found on Pureflix. It is a UPTV productions. I need to check out more of their content I love inspirational movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've seen this.. it was pretty good. Thanks for the review! If we don't support these types of movies, we can't complain when there aren't any decent options available.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 15, 2019)

​


----------



## Lucia (Aug 22, 2020)

Here we go Netflix is sinking to new lows promoting there new movie the French film Mignones or Cuties in English   Netflix has had some hits but they’ve now crossed the line actually no they crossed the line with the LGBTQ movies and content being available without ratings or filters ie children can see these programs if the parent doesn’t know how to lock things down but they may still see the titles. Netflix says they can’t fix that of course, well Dish and Comcast have a way of making it disappear and Netflix a 21st century steaming and an online company can’t? I don’t believe it. There needs to be clear lines drawn this is adult content and this is kid content Netflix has not done a good job of that at all  and Im Don’t letting it slide.

They’re trying to say this is bad by glamorizing it and glorifying it in a movie And we’re supposed to be on board because the creator director is a woman. Please trash is trash. I will link the trailer and info these links are NSFW or children. There’s several petitions to get this banned but really they need to ban a coup,e more shows that one YT reveals like big mouth and desire. one of the comments was like for those critisizing the movie it’s just showing how girls are becoming women too fast. Wow really?

Broken YT Link the avatar is inappropriate
b30iwr8BBG U

to see this commentary look up Netflix sexualizes children again By cached


Trailer NSFW Not safe for kids


Petition








						Sign the Petition
					

Ban Netflix's 'Cuties'




					chng.it
				





#cancelcuties #cancelnetflix


> Petitions


http://chng.it/H9jkqM69kn


> http://chng.it/kwM9D2QzsM


----------



## Lucia (Aug 22, 2020)

Forum netflix inappropriate content for kids. Like I said I have no problem with adult content on adult page but some things are clearly adult even soft porn and open for kids to see its even on the kids choice reel Just wrong.
We need to demand change from Netflix and hold them accountable with ur patronage and $$$ they must make changes period.









						Sign the Petition
					

Netflix to separate adult content from kids, children viewing carousel of suggestions.




					chng.it


----------



## Lucia (Jan 4, 2021)

There a new service for Catholics called Formed has a lot of wholesome programs and informative documentaries and specials.






						Formed · The Catholic Faith. On demand.
					






					formed.org


----------

